# expat life in Subic



## GWrobes

Hello all. I finally found the courage to post here as I am a newbie, but the prospect of retiring in the Philippines has been on my mind since our last visit there (April 2014). I was born and raised in the PH and have been living in the US for the past 10 yrs, happily married to my American husband with 2 young children.

My main reason for wanting to go back is to be closer to family. But 10 years is enough to have me be "Americanized". We are looking to stay in Subic as it is closest to my family (all live in Bataan) and as I have seen for myself, it is the closest thing to American living in the PH.

My questions for expats in the Subic area:

1. What do most of the foreign spouses (men) do for recreation? My husband is from the midwest and loves to hunt/fish and very outdoorsy. But also very tech-savvy.

2. Is it possible for him to find part time employment? not so much as a necessity but just to have something to do!

3. Anybody here with young children? how are your experiences with the international schools there?

4. Has Subic lived up to your expectations, whatever that may be?

We are thinking of moving in 2 years when he becomes eligible for early retirement. I just feel that his pension will go much farther here than there. But the most important reason is to be close to my family. That said, my husband's happiness is just as important too and I am hoping to get insight to the day to day life of an expat there.


----------



## jon1

GWrobes said:


> Hello all. I finally found the courage to post here as I am a newbie, but the prospect of retiring in the Philippines has been on my mind since our last visit there (April 2014). I was born and raised in the PH and have been living in the US for the past 10 yrs, happily married to my American husband with 2 young children.
> 
> My main reason for wanting to go back is to be closer to family. But 10 years is enough to have me be "Americanized". We are looking to stay in Subic as it is closest to my family (all live in Bataan) and as I have seen for myself, it is the closest thing to American living in the PH.
> 
> My questions for expats in the Subic area:
> 
> 1. What do most of the foreign spouses (men) do for recreation? My husband is from the midwest and loves to hunt/fish and very outdoorsy. But also very tech-savvy.
> 
> 2. Is it possible for him to find part time employment? not so much as a necessity but just to have something to do!
> 
> 3. Anybody here with young children? how are your experiences with the international schools there?
> 
> 4. Has Subic lived up to your expectations, whatever that may be?
> 
> We are thinking of moving in 2 years when he becomes eligible for early retirement. I just feel that his pension will go much farther here than there. But the most important reason is to be close to my family. That said, my husband's happiness is just as important too and I am hoping to get insight to the day to day life of an expat there.



First off, Welcome to the forum

The Freeport offers a lot of activities; hiking, biking, beaches, swimming, golf, tennis, etc. 

To answer your questions;

1. It really depends on the individual. I ride my motorcycle, brew beer, read, etc. I also get together with other expats at least weekly to catch up on things. As far as fishing goes, you won’t find too much available and will need a good boat to get wherever they are. I also might suggest he get a kayak for exercise and an activity. You can be as active or sedentary as you want to.

2. Any kind of employment for an expat is extremely hard to find, the only way is to starting his own business. I recommend that he get a good lay of the land and sort out the local politics before starting any such venture.

3. I don’t have kids but do know some expats with kids. I have heard good things about American International School and “First” school. Those are the two cheapest. The Brent International School in Binictican is the most expensive.

4. After living elsewhere (Manila and Mindanao), Subic has been a wonderful surprise for me. I was reluctant at first, but within 6 months I realized that it is very hard to beat what we have here (great water pressure, reliable electricity, secure living without being behind walls). 

The Freeport is not even close to what it was as a USN installation but it still is slowly improving. It takes a lot of work to keep ahead of the jungle which quickly reclaims anything unattended. If you do move here, I recommend getting a vehicle as the Freeport is quite extensive and getting around can be a hassle without one.


----------



## GWrobes

Thanks for the quick reply.

A few more questions if you dont mind:

Where do you feel it is safest to live in the Freeport? I have read that Kalayaan has had its share of break-ins. Do you feel safe in your neighborhood to walk/bike around? Eversince I married a foreigner, I feel like I can't even go out for a walk in my old (PH) neighborhood without feeling "eyes" on us.

Is flooding ever a problem in Subic?

What would you say is the hardest adjustment for you? 

Right off the bat, Im thinking, accessibility to things (trivial things), will be one for my husband who is used to going to Home Depot, Best Buy, or Amazon for things he needs (he is a DIY sort of guy). Was that ever a problem for you?

Sorry for all the questions. I feel like I worry more for my husband who is so laid back about the idea of moving (maybe he has no idea of what we are getting ourselves into). But coming from the PH, then living in America, then going back there again, gives me perspective on how it may possibly be hard for him. It is very encouraging to read posts from many of you who have considered the PH your home though, so thank you.


----------



## jon1

I live in Binictican and find it as probably the safest neighborhood within the Freeport. I feel 100% safe and enjoy my walks around the neighborhood. Mixed couples are common here and thus no gawking. You will always be “eyeballed” outside the Freeport.

Flooding is not an issue within the Freeport. The residential areas are all in elevated areas (hills above the bay).

There are some local Hardware stores but anything comparable to a Home Depot. The nearest comparable Hardware stores are up in Pampanga about an 1 hour’s drive via the Expressway. You can find IT stuff here but it is expensive (at least 40-60% more than the US).

The key to living here is patience and slowing down to the speed of things. Also, having to set my expectations low and expect to be disappointed when it comes to getting things locally or a local to get something accomplished


----------



## pac

really good answer, jon1, thanks!


----------



## Nickleback99

Although have not lived there since 90's, I spent a ton of time there via work or own time since '07, and the thing about PI and "expectations" never changed. The term my group had in 90's , and now, was "NQR" ...Not Quite Right" in that so many things doing with construction and installation of everything from electric to plumbing to you-name-it was never Right by our standards. And if you want it corrected afterwards, you have to pay More to have 'em fix/correct what was done incorrectly to start with. Can be Very frustrating until you change your attitude about things, lower your expectations and go with the flow. Once you do that?...peace and more bliss. I will say the one thing we got that Surpassed what I could get in U.S. was the custom nara or mahogany wood and rattan furniture....ours was/is fantastic and 25 yrs later the nara has never cracked. However appears we unknowingly contributed to the deforestation at the time...not even sure one can get that anymore.


----------



## GWrobes

Do most units come with basic appliances? Washer/dryer, fridge? I know the use of dryer isnt common in the PH, but I wonder for the expats who have grown accustomed to one, do you use this in Subic? I imagine it jacks up electric consumption.


----------



## jon1

Most units come with a Fridge, air conditioners (wall unit, split type and central) and typically gas stoves. From what I have seen washers and dryers are typically purchased by the renters (you could negotiate with the landlord). Dryers will eat up your electric bill. If you have a good washer that spin dries the clothes well, you can get away without a dryer. You would also need a place to hang your clothes in the rainy season. I purchased an American type (top loading) Whirlpool washing machine in Barretto (Saver's) for about 20,000p. Expensive yes but it is the full size type with the pump for draining the machine. The filipino models are passive drain and not durable.

I would also look into getting a dehumdifier or two for your residence during the rainy season. Mold builds up quick when the monsoons set in.


----------



## HardballUSA

I've been to Subic Bay area and Zambales a few times now (I'm from New Mexico, USA) and am looking to retire there soon. I lived on a lot of Air Force bases growing up and liked the Subic Freeport area and it's base-like looks. I have a collection of vintage Triumph motorcycles and was planning on reducing the collection down to one and shipping it to Subic Bay. Anyone know how this might be accomplished? Has anyone shipped a vehicle from the US to PH, like inside a sea container. 
I also spotted some remnants of a baseball field or two on the base and by the Golf course. I was wondering if any baseball was played there.
Thanks for any help...
TBECK


----------



## jon1

Hardball it is near impossible to import a motor vehicle and a motorcycle. Anybody that tells you can will soak you for a lot of money to get it "legally" registered and you will be lucky if it is not a scam. If your Triumph is precious to you I would put it in storage in the US until you decide that living over here is right for you. Then you will probably end up selling it. There are some Triumphs to be found over here but they are few and far between not to mention really expensive. Options for "big bikes" (over 400cc) are generally limited to Honda (steeds), Kawasaki (vulcans), Harley, Ducati, KTM, BMW and Yamaha. And then finding parts and reliable services is the major challenge. With all of the crackdowns on Customs I would not entertain on any Grey Market vehicles at this time. 

The baseball diamond by the golf course is a temporary one for when the Korean baseball teams come over in January/February and do their kind of summer camp type workups. It lies fallow when they are not here and gets put back into shape when they come back. Other than that you will not see any baseball.


----------



## Nickleback99

You can piece meal it in via LBC boxes and a container, but as Jon noted, you'll never be able to register it. Done legally, Your duties will make the bike be such you buy the bike twice...the first time you purchased it and again in customs duties equal to that. Ouch.


----------



## HardballUSA

*reply/Motorcycles and baseball*

Jon:
Thanks for all your info. I'd really luv to drive around on those roads around Subic and Angeles etc. on a Triumph. If a Filipino were to Buy my bike.....How would HE get it to PH? I have sold a few of my bikes abroad (Canada and New Zealand) and it didn't seem to hard to do. I was reading how only 1 vehicle can be imported when moving or relocating to PH. I do have a Jeep I'd like to bring down.
As for baseball....I know they have a league that plays in Manila and also around Luzon......Angeles/Clark also. I'd like to see about starting up some baseball in Subic. I know there used to be a field by the gymnasium and track. 
I'm planning another trip to Subic this Dec or Jan of 2015....perhaps we share an adult beverage or some tropical drinks. I'm 61 years old.
Thomas


----------



## cvgtpc1

HardballUSA said:


> Jon:
> Thanks for all your info. I'd really luv to drive around on those roads around Subic and Angeles etc. on a Triumph. If a Filipino were to Buy my bike.....How would HE get it to PH? I have sold a few of my bikes abroad (Canada and New Zealand) and it didn't seem to hard to do. I was reading how only 1 vehicle can be imported when moving or relocating to PH. I do have a Jeep I'd like to bring down.
> As for baseball....I know they have a league that plays in Manila and also around Luzon......Angeles/Clark also. I'd like to see about starting up some baseball in Subic. I know there used to be a field by the gymnasium and track.
> I'm planning another trip to Subic this Dec or Jan of 2015....perhaps we share an adult beverage or some tropical drinks. I'm 61 years old.
> Thomas



My experience is getting a vehicle isn't as hard as sometimes portrayed...sell the Jeep and use the proceeds to buy a vehicle in the PI.

I too have a grand cherokee I would love to bring over, would be the perfect vehicle.


----------



## jon1

cvgtpc1,

Buying a vehicle is not hard. Importing one is another story. I have not known anyone that was able to import "there one vehicle". I have seen a few individuals who have been able to import "duty free" as they are business owners within a Freeport zone but that is the rare exception. Even then they have to jump thru hoops to make it happen. 

Hardball,

I would not even waste your time trying to import your jeep (you can buy jeeps here) or a motorcycle. I would buy a brand vehicle at the dealer (there is a Chrysler dealership in Manila (Mandalayong)). Most used vehicles are not taken care of well by the locals (preventative maintenance).


----------



## ecnop

it is very nice to retire and live in the philippines not only in subic but also within metro manila or even in other provinces but if you want some modern technology to buy and more leisure to visit i recommend to live in metro manila th ough, subic to manila is about 2-3 hours travel if you realy want to live in subic but, most of the things you need you can buy it in metro manila. living in the philippines is quite cheap as compare to other country. you will just apply for a retiree visa for you to stay for a long period of time and you may include your wife and your children. international schools are are available within metro manila area. as an alien, you can apply in a call center company as translator or in any other company which is inline with your expertise. just a friendly advise.


----------



## Gary D

I believe there is also an age limit on importing vehicles, something like 5 or 10 years old.


----------



## cvgtpc1

Plus no catalytic converter, at least in the US base days.


----------



## wsalamo

You are allowed to bring ONE vehicle and all of your personal possesions here duty free you must ou ship items here!!!get a document from customs check there web site as I did it is not hard to do and if you are married to a Filipina she can import ONE vehicle tax free in her life time that is what I read on there web site you must get the document before y


----------



## M.C.A.

*Furniture*



Nickleback99 said:


> Although have not lived there since 90's, I spent a ton of time there via work or own time since '07, and the thing about PI and "expectations" never changed. The term my group had in 90's , and now, was "NQR" ...Not Quite Right" in that so many things doing with construction and installation of everything from electric to plumbing to you-name-it was never Right by our standards. And if you want it corrected afterwards, you have to pay More to have 'em fix/correct what was done incorrectly to start with. Can be Very frustrating until you change your attitude about things, lower your expectations and go with the flow. Once you do that?...peace and more bliss. I will say the one thing we got that Surpassed what I could get in U.S. was the custom nara or mahogany wood and rattan furniture....ours was/is fantastic and 25 yrs later the nara has never cracked. However appears we unknowingly contributed to the deforestation at the time...not even sure one can get that anymore.


Great point on the furniture, Nickleback99 has it right, the wood crafted furniture will hold up much better, my wife "Philippina" bought both wood and cloth type furniture and the cloth stuff makes a great living home for rats, just found that out yesterday, The wood furniture can also be made for comfort, reclining, there's a nice set sold (many area's, same design) that is heavy duty and has cushions and slightly reclined.

Lost my roof and found out the brother in-law electrical technician (certified) didn't install the wiring correctly and must have kept the two boxes we bought years ago... so he could fix it once and for all, these wiring boxes run about $100 each, so getting another box of wiring and having it done correctly this time, adding the orange tubing, this too wasn't installed on most of the wiring.


----------



## Nickleback99

McAlleyboy, we were probably in or around Subic same time back in the day...I arrived in 89 and left in 92. Post Pinatubo was like being back in the old wild west for month or so after all the dependents went home. Bliss! lol. Anyway, so you are saying that these so comfy stuffed recliner sofas like I have here in WA are NOT a good idea to bring with me?.....Guess my daughter down in Seattle will be getting some really nice furniture in a couple yrs then. Figuring I want to get some nice rattaan furnture made when move back over in 2016...My Ex (an American Filipina) got all of the Philippine Furniture we had of Narra and Rattaan in the divorce settlement....But I Got My SANITY back!... And my pension. Now I have an awesome Native Filipina asawa that is all I could ask for. Look forward to meeting you in 2016. We'll look around Cavite, Tagaytay, Laguna, Subic and Baguio I think for a place to settle down a bit. Have a good one!


----------



## jon1

I would not bother with bringing the furniture. I was able to find a reclining sofa set at the Wilcon in San Fernando. The set cost me 40,000p but it is real leather and will last forever. You can get the wood furniture easily most anywhere in the Philippines. In 2009 I bought a mahogany dining set for our Mindanao house for 20,000p.


----------



## Nickleback99

Sounds good...I wanted leather anyway, but my asawa said its too cold for here and wanted microfiber. ..Happy wife, Happy life. Ill probably do small container of some must have furniture heirlooms but rest not.. Thsnks


----------



## M.C.A.

*Subic Bay*



Nickleback99 said:


> McAlleyboy, we were probably in or around Subic same time back in the day...I arrived in 89 and left in 92. Post Pinatubo was like being back in the old wild west for month or so after all the dependents went home. Bliss! lol. Anyway, so you are saying that these so comfy stuffed recliner sofas like I have here in WA are NOT a good idea to bring with me?.....Guess my daughter down in Seattle will be getting some really nice furniture in a couple yrs then. Figuring I want to get some nice rattaan furnture made when move back over in 2016...My Ex (an American Filipina) got all of the Philippine Furniture we had of Narra and Rattaan in the divorce settlement....But I Got My SANITY back!... And my pension. Now I have an awesome Native Filipina asawa that is all I could ask for. Look forward to meeting you in 2016. We'll look around Cavite, Tagaytay, Laguna, Subic and Baguio I think for a place to settle down a bit. Have a good one!


I was a Helicopter Rescue Crewmen TAD to the USNS Chauvenet from 84-87 I was told I had "Cake duty" I thought it was a joke till I arrived in Olongapo for the first time. 

They sell this cool furniture set here, I've seen it in the grocery stores or some furniture shops, it's built real well, wish I had a picture, the wife has been after me to buy it, these sets used to sell for 25,000 Peso's but now the going price is 12-15,000 peso's, may get her this for Christmas.

I live in Laguna and really like it, to close to the Lake though...but the positive is my own fresh water system and Jet matic pump, I'll never forget the water in Barrio Baretto (lived off base for a while), when we had pressure it came out green sometimes, I'm sure it has changed but? :wave:


----------



## Codetrader

Aloha,

What kind of income do you folks think is needed in American $$'s to live an average life style in Subic?

Anybody have any comments about how Americans can get Prescription Drugs & the cost of those compared to the USA?

Thanks


----------



## lefties43332

Codetrader said:


> Aloha,
> 
> What kind of income do you folks think is needed in American $$'s to live an average life style in Subic?
> 
> Anybody have any comments about how Americans can get Prescription Drugs & the cost of those compared to the USA?
> 
> Thanks


Hard to answer cost. I live in castillejos,still subic area...lived in kali beach..yuk....lived in sawmill just outside baretto...fair. casti is very reasonable.....houses 3-12000. Many foreigners there. Prescription drugs easy see dr. Many drugs dont require prescriptions...just go buy them.


----------



## Codetrader

Thanks lefties.

Anybody else have any thoughts?


----------



## cvgtpc1

lefties43332 said:


> Hard to answer cost. I live in castillejos,still subic area...lived in kali beach..yuk....lived in sawmill just outside baretto...fair. casti is very reasonable.....houses 3-12000. Many foreigners there. Prescription drugs easy see dr. Many drugs dont require prescriptions...just go buy them.


Sorry, don't know subic....is that the area on the old base with those perks i hear about or outside?


----------



## lefties43332

cvgtpc1 said:


> Sorry, don't know subic....is that the area on the old base with those perks i hear about or outside?


Subic per say is a good size area depending what u are referring to. It could include sbma,cubi,subic city,kali,baretto all the way to san antonio. Just depends. Sbma is old base...along with san antonio etc. So when ppl say subic bay it could encompass a fair area . Codetrader welcome


----------



## jon1

Codetrader,

A lot of people refer to the Subic Freeport as "Subic Bay" and Subic town (about 30 minutes north of the Freeport) as Subic. 

The Freeport is not cheap but very close to a US Standard of living. Expect a budget of at least $2000/mo for the monthly budget. Outside of the Freeport the costs go dramatically down (maybe $1500/mo). The big difference is rent costs. The Freeport averages between 25K-45Kphp/mo for houses (depends if furnished/unfurnished and location of house (Kalayaan, Cubi or Binictican).

Medicine costs a lot less but not all prescribed meds in the US are available here. For example you can pick up a pack of Zithromax (without a prescription) for about 500php but I am sure that they would cost 10X that in the US.


----------



## Codetrader

jon1 said:


> Codetrader,
> 
> A lot of people refer to the Subic Freeport as "Subic Bay" and Subic town (about 30 minutes north of the Freeport) as Subic.
> 
> The Freeport is not cheap but very close to a US Standard of living. Expect a budget of at least $2000/mo for the monthly budget. Outside of the Freeport the costs go dramatically down (maybe $1500/mo). The big difference is rent costs. The Freeport averages between 25K-45Kphp/mo for houses (depends if furnished/unfurnished and location of house (Kalayaan, Cubi or Binictican).
> 
> Medicine costs a lot less but not all prescribed meds in the US are available here. For example you can pick up a pack of Zithromax (without a prescription) for about 500php but I am sure that they would cost 10X that in the US.



Thanks for info


----------



## Phil_expat

The majority of the drug stores in the Philippines are franchise and operates a bit slacker than the non-franchise stories. Mercury and Manson are the two big names. My doctor suggests Mercury (franchise?) since they do not use non-name generic medicine where there might be a slight (?) change in the dosage. The better stories (few they are) will not sell some drugs without a prescription. Friends have experience this. A prescription is not needed even in these cases as long as one has the old container which I always bring. Mercury is usually better stock but maybe higher in prices. Stores in the malls are usually more expensive. I always was able to find medications at a drug store near a major hospital.


----------



## Codetrader

Phil_expat said:


> The majority of the drug stores in the Philippines are franchise and operates a bit slacker than the non-franchise stories. Mercury and Manson are the two big names. My doctor suggests Mercury (franchise?) since they do not use non-name generic medicine where there might be a slight (?) change in the dosage. The better stories (few they are) will not sell some drugs without a prescription. Friends have experience this. A prescription is not needed even in these cases as long as one has the old container which I always bring. Mercury is usually better stock but maybe higher in prices. Stores in the malls are usually more expensive. I always was able to find medications at a drug store near a major hospital.


Good Info, thanks

Are drugs about the same prices as in the states?


----------



## lefties43332

Codetrader said:


> Good Info, thanks
> 
> Are drugs about the same prices as in the states?


Much cheaper


----------



## Codetrader

I think I will email Mercury and see if they will give me an estimate for my drugs...


----------



## lefties43332

Codetrader said:


> I think I will email Mercury and see if they will give me an estimate for my drugs...


Doubtful.......if youre really interested in subic area seriously then why not check it out personally?


----------



## galactic

codetrader you might want to look up MIMS Philippines to get a ballpark figure on meds prices.


----------



## DonAndAbby

HardballUSA said:


> Jon:
> As for baseball....I know they have a league that plays in Manila and also around Luzon......Angeles/Clark also. I'd like to see about starting up some baseball in Subic. I know there used to be a field by the gymnasium and track.
> Thomas


Jon, have you seen the kids playing baseball at the empty lot by the old go cart track? I was surprised. They have a coach and a bag of equipment. They all seemed to be dark skinned too, like the local indians, which I thought was unusual here for a group of kids playing baseball.

Hardball, I believe the old baseball field you mention, across from the track area, is now occupied by the carnival grounds. Some of the bleachers are still there.


----------



## HardballUSA

I found the baseball league you were talking about by the Golf course......I played in a tournament with the Subic Animals. We played some Korean teams and some from Manila. Had a great time. It was in March of 2015. Looking forward to more baseball. Was also at the baseball stadium in Manila where they had pictures of Japanese tanks invading the outfield in a WWII battle. 
I'm planning another trip to PH this April/May to look into the PRA for retirement.


----------



## BlueJeepney

*Base Housing*

My wife and I are planning on retiring to Subic in 2017, I used to live in base housing when I was stationed there in 90-92. Are they still renting units in the Freeport? I can't find any information online, I've sent emails and never get a reply, thanks


----------



## HardballUSA

Try these:
Low Cost Places to Live in the Philippines - Perhaps The Subic Bay Freeport Zone? - PhilFAQs
It's a good article on Freeport and the Old base.
Here is a good realty co offering Subic Base housing:
For Rent House Subic Bay Freeport Zone | Mitula Homes
Good luck,,, Subic area is beautiful.
Thomas


----------



## HardballUSA

They sure DO. I've looked at a few of them. Look at the real estate listings and you'll find plenty.
Island Properties, Mitula.ph, olx.ph, Property24, Trovit...to name a few real estate agencies dealing in Freeport rentals and sales.
The old base housing areas can fit about any budget. Some have been upgraded very nicely. 
I may retire in or around Subic/Olongapo soon too.


----------



## lefties43332

BlueJeepney said:


> My wife and I are planning on retiring to Subic in 2017, I used to live in base housing when I was stationed there in 90-92. Are they still renting units in the Freeport? I can't find any information online, I've sent emails and never get a reply, thanks


when was the last time you were here for an extended visit? Its not the same place as then. 1977-81,,,2008-2016


----------



## BlueJeepney

lefties43332 said:


> when was the last time you were here for an extended visit? Its not the same place as then. 1977-81,,,2008-2016


Last time I visited was in 2008, I can't remember if I went to Olongapo or not, I'm sure I went in 2006, I have a Navy buddy that lives in Barrio Baretto but I haven't had any contact with him in years.


----------



## galactic

I have a long time friend who rents out his 2 storey 4 bedroom unit in Binictican heights inside the SBMA. Neighbors are mostly expats and some immigrants who decided to stay.


----------



## galactic

***


----------



## jon1

BlueJeepney said:


> Last time I visited was in 2008, I can't remember if I went to Olongapo or not, I'm sure I went in 2006, I have a Navy buddy that lives in Barrio Baretto but I haven't had any contact with him in years.


It's not the same as the old navy days. The Freeport is a very peaceful place to live. No roosters crowing, jeepneys, trikes, etc. that you get outside. The old base housing areas (Kalayaan, Binictican and Cubi) are where you can rent houses and/or buy long term leases (30 years +). 

If you want, I can PM you a local real estate broker's info that I use and trust. She can give you a better idea of what is available. 

I live in Binictican and the neighborhood occupants are a mix of expats, filipinos and weekend/holiday occupants.


----------



## Nickleback99

jon1 said:


> It's not the same as the old navy days. The Freeport is a very peaceful place to live. No roosters crowing, jeepneys, trikes, etc. that you get outside. The old base housing areas (Kalayaan, Binictican and Cubi) are where you can rent houses and/or buy long term leases (30 years +).
> 
> If you want, I can PM you a local real estate broker's info that I use and trust. She can give you a better idea of what is available.
> 
> I live in Binictican and the neighborhood occupants are a mix of expats, filipinos and weekend/holiday occupants.


Jon, I'd be Very interested in that same contact information too, if you could pls PM me. Once I finish going back and forth Oki to US for high school Sr. son, going to concentrate my travel then to PI later this yr to start seriously looking for a full or part time retirement location with wife and young son, and Subic is first on my list. Used to live in Kalayaan back 90-92. Thanks much.


----------



## BlueJeepney

jon1 said:


> It's not the same as the old navy days. The Freeport is a very peaceful place to live. No roosters crowing, jeepneys, trikes, etc. that you get outside. The old base housing areas (Kalayaan, Binictican and Cubi) are where you can rent houses and/or buy long term leases (30 years +).
> 
> If you want, I can PM you a local real estate broker's info that I use and trust. She can give you a better idea of what is available.
> 
> I live in Binictican and the neighborhood occupants are a mix of expats, filipinos and weekend/holiday occupants.


I would appreciate that, I'll definitely be renting for awhile, I'm looking at moving over in late 2017 or early 2018


----------



## jon1

I posted the info on your profile messages. I didn't have an option to send you a PM, I think that the PM capability is not turned on until you hit 5 messages...


----------



## BlueJeepney

jon1 said:


> I posted the info on your profile messages. I didn't have an option to send you a PM, I think that the PM capability is not turned on until you hit 5 messages...


Not sure where to find that? I'm only one short of five after this one, so I'll ask some questions that you or someone else might be able to help me with.

1. Do they allow pets in the Freeport housing (we have two cats)

2. My wife is diabetic, insulin dependent, are there insulin pens available and is there a good endocrinologist in the area?

3. Is there anywhere to purchase a decent mattress? (I have a bad back)


----------



## BlueJeepney

*Questions*

4. Is there a homebrew shop anywhere? I like my IPA's and stouts, so I'm planning on shipping my equipment in a balikbayan box, I have a Speidel Braumeister that runs on 220vac and I could probably get it in one box. I was thinking of sending a couple 55lb sacks of barley and some hops and dry yeast, I can get the 55lb sacks for about 35.00 dollars here in Washington state and the shipping is 65.00 per box, if they have it there cheaper I won't bother.

5. On that note are there any microbreweries or craft beers available in stores?


----------



## jon1

House pets are allowed. However, bringing a pet from the US can be very expensive and tedious. It can easily cost more than a person's plane ticket for an animal to be shipped to the Philippines.

I am sure that insulin should be readily available. The nearest decent hospital is Medical City in Clark (45 minute drive via the SCTEX expressway. Not sure on the staffing of the place as I haven't been there yet.

The only homebrew shops are in Manila. The craft beer scene is just taking off over the last year or so. You might be able to find some of the new stuff in the local stores but most likely only in Manila for now.

I homebrew also. I had my stuff shipped in via BB box. I also use dry yeast as liquid won't survive the sea container shipments. I believe the BB Box weight limit is 200lbs, so stuff away as many sacks as will fit.


----------



## DonAndAbby

BlueJeepney said:


> Not sure where to find that? I'm only one short of five after this one, so I'll ask some questions that you or someone else might be able to help me with.
> 
> 1. Do they allow pets in the Freeport housing (we have two cats)
> 
> 2. My wife is diabetic, insulin dependent, are there insulin pens available and is there a good endocrinologist in the area?
> 
> 3. Is there anywhere to purchase a decent mattress? (I have a bad back)


As Jon said, you will need to love those cats a lot to bring them! We got a kitty here and he is a great cat, but not many people take good care of cats or dogs here.

You can find a good mattress but you might need to go out of the Subic area to Angeles or San Fernando. I think Western Appliance here in Subic carries some U.S. brands like Serta. We bought a high end model from Filipino brand Uratex, with memory foam top, and it has been great for my back. The problem is, local stores only carry the cheapy Uratex foams, not the high end. We got ours at a factory sale at their plant just south of Manila, a week before we moved to Subic.

I live in West Kalayaan, which was the last area built in Kalayaan by the Navy. It is mostly duplexes and 4 plexes, all 2 story, built in the 80's. Some are really nicely refurbished. The one we are renting now needs a lot of work and we are moving in April. There were quite a few for rent in p30k-p40k range, but I think most for rent now would be higher than that.

We bought a long term lease in East Kalayaan. I wanted a 1 story house as I get older, and we found a reasonable deal on one. They are harder to find. The majority are two story. It already had refurbishing about 10 years ago so it is in pretty good shape, but we are looking forward to "making it our own" over the coming years.

If you are serious about living and renting in the Navy housing, a key thing to look for is houses with the Navy central air con replaced with modern split type or window air con. Quite a few places a struggling to maintain the hugely inefficient Navy central systems, and they will cost you a lot in electricity and maintenance, while not really cooling well.


----------



## lefties43332

DonAndAbby said:


> As Jon said, you will need to love those cats a lot to bring them! We got a kitty here and he is a great cat, but not many people take good care of cats or dogs here.
> 
> You can find a good mattress but you might need to go out of the Subic area to Angeles or San Fernando. I think Western Appliance here in Subic carries some U.S. brands like Serta. We bought a high end model from Filipino brand Uratex, with memory foam top, and it has been great for my back. The problem is, local stores only carry the cheapy Uratex foams, not the high end. We got ours at a factory sale at their plant just south of Manila, a week before we moved to Subic.
> 
> I live in West Kalayaan, which was the last area built in Kalayaan by the Navy. It is mostly duplexes and 4 plexes, all 2 story, built in the 80's. Some are really nicely refurbished. The one we are renting now needs a lot of work and we are moving in April. There were quite a few for rent in p30k-p40k range, but I think most for rent now would be higher than that.
> 
> We bought a long term lease in East Kalayaan. I wanted a 1 story house as I get older, and we found a reasonable deal on one. They are harder to find. The majority are two story. It already had refurbishing about 10 years ago so it is in pretty good shape, but we are looking forward to "making it our own" over the coming years.
> 
> If you are serious about living and renting in the Navy housing, a key thing to look for is houses with the Navy central air con replaced with modern split type or window air con. Quite a few places a struggling to maintain the hugely inefficient Navy central systems, and they will cost you a lot in electricity and maintenance, while not really cooling well.


not expensive to ship cats here from usa,i havebrought 4.......3 survived...each crate cost me $125.00 plus the veterinarian fees for vaccinationa,worming and health certificates in usa.


----------



## lefties43332

forgot to mention,they allowed 2 per crate.


----------



## BlueJeepney

How did the one cat die? If you don't mind me asking...kinda scares me, I will take a direct flight and the time of year shouldn't be too hot.


----------



## Asian Spirit

BlueJeepney said:


> How did the one cat die? If you don't mind me asking...kinda scares me, I will take a direct flight and the time of year shouldn't be too hot.


March April, and May are the hottest months of the year in the Philippines and the rest of the year is close to the same.

Animals will be safe in-flight. But once on the ground it's anyone's guess as animal safety and rights are non-issues here. We all take chances in life and this will be one of them. On the bright side; they do take better care of us humans...


----------



## lefties43332

to


lefties43332 said:


> they lost them for 6 hrs in flight,he died from stress....heart attack from what security put him thru in airport in usa .......delta,complete jerks.[i no longer use them.


----------

